# Nicknames - Alliteration



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Last night I was playing with Secret and she was being especially "sassy" and so I began calling her Sassy Secret.

Although these are not necessarily the nicknames that I call the fluffs (for example, Lacie's nickname is Oodie Boodie -- don't ask me why), I love alliteration and began thinking of alliteration nicknames for each of my girls.

Here's what I've come up with as my top 3 favorites for each one:

*LACIE:*
1. Lovely Little Lacie
2. Lacie Loo (actually this is what my stepdaughter calls Lacie)
3. Lazy Lacie

*TILLY:*
1. Tilly The Twit
2. Tomboy Tilly
3. Terrible Tilly (when she's naughty)

*SECRET:*
1. Sassy Secret
2. Silly Secret
3. Sweet Secret

So think about your fluff's name, and then see what you can come up with as an alliteration nickname. Have fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Super Smart Snowy

Cutie Crystal


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

delicious dolce
dolce do
devious dolce


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Kodi Koala
Kid Kodi


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tyler Ty (I use this sometimes)
Tyler the Tyrant :w00t:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh I have soooooooooooooooo many. Always did for my babies.

Mia: Princess Mia
Mom Mom
Wittle girl
Baby girl

Leo: WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
Little man
Little Lover
Little Stinker
Mom Mom

and whatever else may come out when I am talking with them. Amazing they still know their real names.

My sweet little Kara (RIP)

I always called her little Mommy. Bless her, I think I confused her. I would say, where's Daddy, and she would be so happy and proud and run to him.

And then I would say, Where's Mommy, poor little thing would look so confused, tilt her little head, and give a look, Mom, I'm little Mommy.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I haven't used any alliteration names with my girls,
but I do use rhyming!
Paris is: Pear-Bear
And Coco is Coco-Loco


----------

